# Best (NOT clip-in) pedals for my road bike??



## Dave7 (28 Sep 2013)

I have just changed the pedals on my mountain bike......from clip-in to (what I call) standard MTB type and for various reasons find them a great improvement......for one I no longer fall off 
I am thinking (only thinking) of swapping the clipless on my road bike and wonder what others recommend.
Before I get arrested by the cliplles pedal police.....I haven't done the deed yet......but I am no longer so keen on that bit of extra speed/performance etc-just a bit more safety & comfort.


----------



## Deanno1dad (28 Sep 2013)

I am clipless now..but when i started on the road bike I used DMR V8 pedals,,only ones that will stop the feet slipping as long as you have decent grip trainers as well.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Sep 2013)

After I went clipless many years ago I had a big MTB accident that left me with head injuries, busted ribs and a broken ankle.

Even though my feet separated from the bike mid accident I became wary of being clipped in when I got back to riding, and duly changed back to flat pedals, however, it only lasted a few days as I hated it and that was on an MTB.

I couldn't imagine riding a road bike on flat pedals TBH, I definitely feel a performance benefit of being clipped in with proper shoes on, and no it's not a fashion thing, it's a function thing.

If you're falling off that regularly then I'd suggest you check the tension settings, they may be too high and not be allowing you to unclip as easily as you should


----------



## Banjo (28 Sep 2013)

I use flat pedals most of the time on my roadbike.The performance difference is not noticeable and I feel much more comfortable.

You do need to find the right combination of pedal/shoe that grip each other even when wet.

Your ability to bounce after a fall reduces as you get to middleage. I have seen several very experienced riders have "clipless moment" falls and had several myself usually when tired towards the endof a long days ride.

Dont let the fashion police influence you.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/improving-the-foot-grip-on-shimano-a530-pedals.138671/


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Sep 2013)

My advice would be to get a decent set of flat pedals, but team them up with a pair of MTB shoes. That's my commuting set-up. I use ALDI shoes, without cleats, as they provide the rigid sole without the necessity to be clipped in. If I ride in normal trainers, my feet hurt.

For long rides on the road bike, I prefer to go clipless.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2013)

Deanno1dad said:


> I am clipless now..but when i started on the road bike I used DMR V8 pedals,,only ones that will stop the feet slipping as long as you have decent grip trainers as well.



This, I have either V8 or V12 on all my bikes. My view is the V12s aren't worth paying more for over the V8s


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> I use flat pedals most of the time on my roadbike.The performance difference is not noticeable and I feel much more comfortable.
> 
> You do need to find the right combination of pedal/shoe that grip each other even when wet.
> 
> ...



The last line of yours is a stupid remark in my opinion, being clipped in has nothing at all to do with fashion. So you could not cope with being clipped in that is down to your own ability, not fashion.


----------



## Banjo (28 Sep 2013)

screenman said:


> The last line of yours is a stupid remark in my opinion, being clipped in has nothing at all to do with fashion. So you could not cope with being clipped in that is down to your own ability, not fashion.


Touch a sore spot did I . 

Every square mm of your bike is constantly being scrutinized by the FP,didnt you know?


----------



## YahudaMoon (28 Sep 2013)

Japanese MK track pedals and Italian leather Cinelli toe straps, with Cinelli cages?

Dont think you'll get much change out of £100 though

http://www.velodromeshop.net/index.php?p=home


----------



## Brandane (28 Sep 2013)

screenman said:


> The last line of yours is a stupid remark in my opinion, being clipped in has nothing at all to do with fashion. So you could not cope with being clipped in that is down to your own ability, not fashion.



It's not always a case of whether one can "cope" or not. Sometimes there are perfectly good reasons for not riding clipless, and some people just don't get on with them. I am one of them. It doesn't stop some fashion slaves sneering at you because you turn up for a ride in trainers and flat pedals. Hang my head in shame, as I also normally go without a helmet, and padded shorts apart - no lycra. I still manage to enjoy cycling 4k miles per year though.

OP - I use Wellgo double sided with good gripping pins on the flat side.


----------



## Davidc (28 Sep 2013)

I use these. I've just replaced a pair and Halfords were the cheapest, hence the link.

They do need shoes with a rigid hard sole or they hurt. Lidl cycle shoes with no cleats are good. I use toe clips and straps with them but as plain pedals they're fine.

Typical life with me is about 7000 miles. Repack the bearings each 2500 miles for smooth and quiet working.


----------



## amaferanga (28 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> Your ability to bounce after a fall reduces as you get to middleage. I have seen several very experienced riders have "clipless moment" falls and had several myself usually when tired towards the endof a long days ride.



I don't know any 'experienced' riders that have clipless moments no matter how tired they are. Last clipless moment I had was about a week into using clipless pedals. Maybe you and your 'experienced' mates just have coordination issues or something (not that there's anything wrong with that) so clipless pedals aren't for you. For the vast majority of cyclists clipless pedals are without a doubt better than flat pedals and it has absolutely nothing to do with fashion.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2013)

Banjo said:


> Touch a sore spot did I .
> 
> Every square mm of your bike is constantly being scrutinized by the FP,didnt you know?



I take your post with hopefully the humour with which it was intended.

I have nothing against flat pedals I used them myself up to 20 years ago and had plenty of miles on the bike, however I am against posts that may put somebody off of using a useful item.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2013)

Brandane said:


> It's not always a case of whether one can "cope" or not. Sometimes there are perfectly good reasons for not riding clipless, and some people just don't get on with them. I am one of them. It doesn't stop some fashion slaves sneering at you because you turn up for a ride in trainers and flat pedals. Hang my head in shame, as I also normally go without a helmet, and padded shorts apart - no lycra. I still manage to enjoy cycling 4k miles per year though.
> 
> OP - I use Wellgo double sided with good gripping pins on the flat side.



Must be the area, but I have never met a fashion slave cyclist, tight, mean fisted, head stuck in sand living in the past cyclist well I have met plenty of them.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Sep 2013)

you can get pedals that are flat one side, spd on another.

if you're not confident in going full clipless, ride with one foot clipped in, the other on the flat, swap them over and, when you've got the knack of clipping in and out, use both pedals clipless.

clipless systems are probably the best upgrade to roadbikes in the last thirty years...


----------



## Tcr4x4 (29 Sep 2013)

That's what I did^^^

Got some flats/spd. I wasn't sure I'd like being clipped in, especially around town. A week Into using them, I pretty much always use the clips now and get frustrated when I can't get the pedal to flip over so I can clip in. 

I'm pretty sure its Improved my power a little, I certainly have increased my average speed, and my hill climbing speed has increased. 
I still have flats on my mtb, and won't ever change those, but for road use, I think clipped is the best for me, but its nice to have the option with the dual use pedals.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This, I have either V8 or V12 on all my bikes. My view is the V12s aren't worth paying more for over the V8s


 
I have V12s on the MTB (they were recommended and I got a good deal)......I do need better shoes but to date they are comfy and feel safe.


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2013)

amaferanga said:


> I don't know any 'experienced' riders that have clipless moments no matter how tired they are.
> For the vast majority of cyclists clipless pedals are without a doubt better than flat pedals and it has absolutely nothing to do with fashion.


I tended to come off the MTB when having to slow down unexpectedly e.g. on gravelly up-hills when the wheel suddenly spun.
I only came off the road bike once when I first got the SPDs. It's just that I found the flats (V12s) so surprisingly good.
Another benefit of flats is when I go for a long(ish) 30+miles to e.g. a nature park it is soooooo much easier to walk around with trainers on than it is with my spd shoes.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Sep 2013)

So .... the fashion police have been after us since 1895, have they? http://www.google.com/patents/US550409
- just pointing out that clipless pedals are not a new, fashionable, trendy fad, having been around in various forms for well over 100 years


----------



## Davidc (29 Sep 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> So .... the fashion police have been after us since 1895, have they? http://www.google.com/patents/US550409
> - just pointing out that clipless pedals are not a new, fashionable, trendy fad, having been around in various forms for well over 100 years


Good to see this post.

This subject (pro/ against clipless, not which are the best pedals) is generally IMO the most fruitless that appears on here.


----------



## lesley_x (30 Sep 2013)

I don't ride clipless and never will. I had an accident and hurt my hit pretty badly (did the splits the wrong way :O) 

I'm about to put new pedals on my cx and I don't know what to get. I've got MKS pedals (http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mks-mt-lite-pedals/) on my road bike and they have served me well for 3 years now. 

Not sure whether to stick them on again or go for something more like the MTB/BMX pedals.


----------

